# Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?



## SirWesley (30. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem die DAIWA CORMORAN TX6 TROUT & PERCH 210CM 3-20G für das Angeln am Forellenteich geholt. Um kleine Spoons bis 3 Gr rauszufeuern ist das meine Meinung nach nicht die richtige Rute. 

Ich möchte Spoons ab 1 Gr. nutzen und die so 20 Meter weit werfen können. Die Rute sollte unter 1,80 sein. 

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Rute ich da brauche? 


Danke,

Michael


----------



## Bobster (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Spoonfishing |bigeyes

 So, so......

 Was soll das denn sein |kopfkrat

 Ist damit etwa das fischen/angeln mit kleinen Blinkern gemeint :q

 Man kommt ja in unserem Hobby ohne die neusten 
 Anglizismen gar nicht mehr weiter #d


----------



## steinbem (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Jau, kleine Blinker mit Einzelhaken (die allerdings auch noch einmal in dich gebogen sein können). Der neuste Schrei aus Japan glaube ich ;-)


Zur Frage, ich benutz am Forellenteich die 2-5 g Shimano Catana und häng da ab und an nen Spon drann, klappt ganz gut. Du wirst lachen, auch die zweckentfremdete R'nessa mit 70-120 kriegt die 4g Spoons locker auf 20 meter, obwohl sie nicht mal ansatzweise aufgeladen wird. Mit deiner Größe von 1.80 wird es allerdings schwierig. Warum willst du so eine kurze Rute nehmen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Spoonfishing |bigeyes
> 
> So, so......
> 
> ...




:m

Anglizismen sind out!



steinbem schrieb:


> Jau, kleine Blinker mit Einzelhaken (die allerdings auch noch *einmal in dich gebogen* sein können). *Der neuste Schrei* aus Japan glaube ich ;-)



Ich glaub's!|bigeyes

Die Japsen nu wieder...


----------



## steinbem (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Anglizismen sind out!
> 
> ...


Klaro, weil man sich ja vom stinknormalen Blinker abheben muss, die Teile sollen ja schließlich für ca 6 Euro über die Theke gehen ;-).

 Nachdem ich also die Japan-Blinker im kaufrausch erwarb und beim letzten Mal ausproboerte haben n Kumpel und ich uns ach erst einmal über den Herkunftsort gewundert. Mir war nicht klar, dass Forellenteichangeln in Japan überhaupt ein Thema ist. Ich dachte bis dato immer die gehen Fliegenfiscjen und werfen beim Biss die Rute ins Wasser damit der Fisch sich selber drillt  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## steinbem (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Die zahlreichen Rechtschreibfehler kommen im übrigen von der irrsinnig kleinen Handytastatur, ich bitte um Nachsicht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## einsamergrinser (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



SirWesley schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit Michael
Unter 1.80 Meter? Das hört sich fast nach ner Eisangelrute an [emoji12] 
Warum so kurz? Gibt's sicherlich kaum ruten in der Länge die du anvisierst. Was darf se denn kosten??Bei dem WG würde ich dir raten nach ner UL rute zu schauen ab 2m Länge da hast ne Auswahl

Mfg 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Die "allerbeste" Rute, die Du fürs Spoonfishing bekommen kannst ist eindeutig nur eine : 

Majorkraft K.G. lights 2,00 bis 2,41 in 0,5 bis 5 gramm. Ich hänge da nen 1-mepps dran mit 3 gramm und feuer das Ding auf über 50  m raus. Drillmäßig sind selbst grosse Lachsforellen kein Problem. 

Nimmst Du dazu die Stroft R04,R05 kommst auch an die 60 bis 70 meter mit nem 1-mepps..

Das neue Folgemodell heißt Majorcraft Skyroad/Mebaru. gleiche Daten. Aber unbedingt mit Solid-Tip und nicht über max. 5 gr. Wurfgewicht. Wirst nie wieder was anderes haben wollen. 
Sieh Dir die Ruten an auf der Majorcraft-homepage.
Du wirst absolut keine bessere Rute finden fürs Spoonfishing. 
Bestellst Du bei plat hast sie in 14 Tagen an die Haustür. 

Falls Du keine so große Distanz benötigst , guck Dir die Majorcraft-Finetail an. 
Wahnsinnsruten...Diese Ruten gibt es bei Majorcraft in allen Längen satt. 

Sieh Dir die YT-Videos an und Du weißt was Du kaufen mußt

Dagegen sind die Shimano-Ruten unbrauchbare Gardinenstangen aus Metall. 
In größeren Wurfgewichten Laternenmasten. 

Was Rutenbau und insbesondere Light Rock Fishing angeht, sind die uns aus dem asiatischen Raum um Welten voraus..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## SirWesley (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Nabend.  Ich meine genau diese japanischen Ruten. Aber ich will da am Anfang keine 500 Euro hinlegen.  Die Ruten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe,  waren alle sehr klein. Finde ich auch optimal zum Transport, aber das ist ehr zweitrangig.  
Blöd ist,  dass bei den meisten Videos keine Infos über die Ruten stehen. Bzw.  Ich der Sprache nicht mächtig bin. 
Nochmal zum Verständnis, damit wir nicht an einander vorbei reden. Die Ruten sind mit Sicherheit aus einer anderen Carbonkoposition als herkömmliche Ruten. In manchen Videos machen die ja so eine Peitschenbewegung damit die kleinen spoons auf Weite kommen. 

Wes


----------



## buddah (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ich hänge da nen 1-mepps dran mit 3 gramm und feuer das Ding auf über 50  m raus. Drillmäßig sind selbst grosse Lachsforellen kein Problem.
> 
> Nimmst Du dazu die Stroft R04,R05 kommst auch an die 60 bis 70 meter mit nem 1-meps



Dir Rute hatte ich auch u. sogar die S05 auf der Stella.
Irgendwas muss ich in den letzten 5 Jahren intensiven Ul Flitschen grundlegende falsch gemacht haben!!

Oder meinst du 50-70 Fuss?


----------



## einsamergrinser (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Die "allerbeste" Rute, die Du fürs Spoonfishing bekommen kannst ist eindeutig nur eine :
> 
> Majorkraft K.G. lights 2,00 bis 2,41 in 0,5 bis 5 gramm. Ich hänge da nen 1-mepps dran mit 3 gramm und feuer das Ding auf über 50  m raus. Drillmäßig sind selbst grosse Lachsforellen kein Problem.
> 
> ...


60-70m wow das schaff ich "nur" mit meiner Daiwa Morethan Branzino mit nem "stolzen" 21gr vollmetallköder hab sogar mit m Meterzähler gezählt und 3 Leute die das bezeugen können. Die Rute brauch ich auch *mmmrgreen* denke auch das sind feet 60-70m ist ne Distanz never mit 1-5gr da müsstest alle physikalischen Gesetze aushebeln

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Nein ich meine schon über 50 Meter...wohlgemerkt, wie ich schrieb mit 3 gramm vorschaltblei. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hallo Muckimors,

nun ja, von einem Vorschaltblei stand da nichts, nur daß Du einen 1er Mepps mit 3 Gramm dranhängst und über 50 Meter rauswirfst. Der 1er Mepps hat nun mal genau 3 Gramm. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Sorry aber das Spinnerblatt ist nicht gerade aerodynamisch. Oder dein Mepps ist kein Mepps sondern ein gleiches Fabrikat mit 10-15 gr


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ok, daß war unverständlich geschrieben. Ich meine einen 1-Aglia-Mepps und vorgeschaltet 3 gramm Gewicht. Auf jeden fall komme ich damit weiter als 50 meter wenn ich richtig durchziehe. Vielleicht zieht Ihr Eure Ruten nicht brutal genug durch. Die Majorcraft ruten kosten um die 150 - 170 Euro. 

Der Luftwiderstand eines 21gramm Metallblinkers, selbst an einer Branzino ist natürlich sehr viel Höher als der eines kleinen Spinners mit Vorschaltblei. Welche Schnur hast Du drauf ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



buddah schrieb:


> Dir Rute hatte ich auch u. sogar die S05 auf der Stella.
> Irgendwas muss ich in den letzten 5 Jahren intensiven Ul Flitschen grundlegende falsch gemacht haben!!
> 
> Oder meinst du 50-70 Fuss?



Eine S05 gibt es nicht von Stroft. Vielleicht liegt es daran. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

hmmm der Preis der Rute ist nicht entscheidend, auch wenn du das hervorhebst. Ich meine aber zu verstehen was du meinst. Dennoch gehe mal nicht davon aus, das hier nur Plumsangler sind. Also weiter als 50m ist schon recht gut. Aber schon besser als die Aussage vieler, die meinen 100m zu werfen. Ich werde die Woche mal nachmessen, was so mit 4 gr mit *Spinnerblatt* so möglich ich. Die Wiese vor der Tür sollte dafür geeignet sein.


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ok das kannst Du machen. Aber bitte nur mit der R03 oder R04 wie ich geschrieben hatte. Sonst klappt das natürlich nicht. Und einer Mebaru-Rute von MC 0,5 - 5 gr. 

Ein 21-Gramm-Köder im Vergleich zu einem 1-Spinner mit Vorschaltblei in noch kleinerem Umfang , ist, was den Luftwiderstand angeht, vergleichbar mit einem Medizinball und einem Golfball, selbst wenn diese mit der teuersten Daiwa von 920,- Euro aufwärts katapultiert werden.    

Den "günstigen Preis" hatte ich nur angeführt, weil der Threadstarter im weiteren Verlauf der Meinung war, diese Ruten lägen um die 500,- Euro, was mit Nichten der Fall ist. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Majorkraft K.G. lights 2,00 bis 2,41 in 0,5 bis 5 gramm.
> 
> Nimmst Du dazu die Stroft R04,R05 kommst auch an die 60 bis 70 meter mit nem 1-mepps..
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Ich glaube, da überschätzt du deine Wurfweiten etwas ;-)


----------



## Kaka (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Aber nur etwas


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da überschätzt du deine Wurfweiten etwas ;-)



Angelst Du mit gleichem Gerät ? 

Wie auch immer, der Threadstarter benötigt 20 m wie er sagt, mit der MC kommt man definitiv auf über 50 m - unter den beschriebenen Gegebenheiten. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Mal zum Thema geworfenes Gewicht. Sehr wohl wirft man mit mehr Gewicht als 4gr weiter. (irgendwann natürlich nicht mehr) Ein Spinnerblatt ist wie ein Scheuenentor in Sachen Aerodynamik. Da ist der Luftwiderstand ziemlich groß.

Mit 7,5gr liegt der Record 2012 bei 84,08m. Hierzu wird eine eigens dafür gebaute Rute verwendet. Nix mit Standard.

Bei 18 gr sind es schon ~36m mehr.

Disziplin 5 Gewicht Weit, 7,5 g Jan Meszaros Slowakei 84,08 Meter Tallinn 2012

Disziplin 7 Gewicht Weit 18g Jens Nagel Deutschland 120,52 Meter Tallinn 2012

http://www.castingsportaustria.at/rekorde.htm


Sollte aber auch nun egal sein. Meinerseits jedenfalls.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Angelst Du mit gleichem Gerät ?



Nein, aber ich fische zum Teil sehr ähnliche Setups.
Vor allem aber weiß ich, wie weit 60/70m real sind, wie gut 1er Mepps-Spinner fliegen und was Aerodynamik und Gewicht für einen Einfluß haben.
Dir scheint das nicht so ganz klar zu sein, sonst kämst du nicht zu solch hanebüchenen Vergleichen:



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ein 21-Gramm-Köder im Vergleich zu einem 1-Spinner mit Vorschaltblei in noch kleinerem Umfang , ist, was den Luftwiderstand angeht, vergleichbar mit einem Medizinball und einem Golfball, selbst wenn diese mit der teuersten Daiwa von 920,- Euro aufwärts katapultiert werden.


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Das Spinnerblatt in minimalster Größe fliegt ja auch nicht voraus, sondern das Blei an einer "echten" 0,08 mm Stroft-Schnur. 

Ok, schließen wir das Thema ab. Die geforderten 20 Meter, da werdet Ihr mir hoffentlich nicht widersprechen, schafft er damit allemal. Die Ruten sind insbesondere zu den Preisen allererste Klasse. 

Und ich kann es nur noch einmal sagen : Die Spirolino-Werfer kommen bei uns am See verglichenermaßen nicht weiter als ich. 

Seitdem ich mit diesen Ruten angel, gucke ich mir die Ruten von Shimano und Daiwa oder auch RST und wie sie alle heißen nicht mal mehr an..

Der Threadstarter wird den Erwerb solcher Ruten nach meiner Erfahrung in gar keinster Weise bereuen. Im Gegenteil. 

Vielleicht guckst Du Dir dazu noch dieses Video an, die erste Rute die dort vorgestellt wird. Ist zwar nur 6,2 ft ( 188 cm ) und hat sogar bis 10 gr. wurfgewicht, also ein richtig dicker und kurzer Knueppel im Vergleich zur K.G. lights.. erhältlich auch in 5,6 und 5,
1 ft
Kostenpunkt 266 Euro, das bezahlst auch für ne "gute" Shimano  
Kauf Dir einmal für viele viele Jahre was anständiges, statt nachher 4 Fehlkaufruten für das doppelte an Kosten zu haben. Ist wirklich so. Nicht umsonst haben die meisten einen Rutenwald, der vor sich hinstaubt. 

https://youtu.be/-4AyFGUUh3o

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ok, schließen wir das Thema ab. Die geforderten 20 Meter, da werdet Ihr mir hoffentlich nicht widersprechen, schafft er damit allemal. Die Ruten sind insbesondere zu den Preisen allererste Klasse.



Lassen wir so stehen!#6


----------



## Fyrdraca (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hallo Michael!

Für genau den gleichen Zweck habe ich mir kürzlich auch eine Rute gekauft.
Es ist eine Favorite Arena ARN 632 SUL
Die Rute ist ca 1,9m lang und hat einen Wurfgewicht von 0,8-3,5 Gramm.
Dazu fische ich eine 2000er Rolle gefüllt mit Nanofil in 0,04mm

Die Spoons von 1 Gramm feuert die Rute gemütlich weiter als 20m! Und dabei ist das Rütchen wirklich sehr zierlich!!!|bigeyes

Die Rute gibt es auch in genau 6 Fuß und mit einem WG von 0,5-3 Gramm.
 Die Serie gibt es schon seit über 10 Jahren . In Deutschland leider schwer zu bekommen.

Ein Bekannter von mir bringt diese Ruten öfter aus der Ukraine ( da ist die Firma beheimatet).
Kosten in der Ukraine ca 70€, mit Versand nach Deutschland ca. 100€.
Es gibt in Japan und Russland einen riesigen Markt für diese art der Ruten und Spoons, denn Area- Fishing bommt dort seit Jahren, und der Markt scheint unersättlich danach zu sein, leider verirren sich diese Sachen selten nach Deutschland, und sind dann auch noch super teuer!


Ob das etwas für dich ist weiß ich nicht, aber lass dich von den anderen nicht verunsichern. Kaufe dir das was du magst, ist ja für dich und nicht für sie!

Ich schicke dir gleich PN mit ein paar Links

Gruß aus Münster










SirWesley schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe mir vor Kurzem die DAIWA CORMORAN TX6 TROUT & PERCH 210CM 3-20G für das Angeln am Forellenteich geholt. Um kleine Spoons bis 3 Gr rauszufeuern ist das meine Meinung nach nicht die richtige Rute.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirWesley (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Meine Frage ist leider nicht beantwortet.  Die erwähnten Ruten sind über 1,80. Wie nennt sich denn überhaupt diese Art des Angelns?
Ich bitte hier auch um konkrete Antworten von Profis die wissen über was ich rede.

Ruten von 3-15 gr habe ich.  Mich interessiert eben genau die Art des Frischens wie beschrieben. ��


Danke, 

Wes

@Fyrdraca danke dir sehr.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Wo ist denn das Problem? 
Du möchtest Löffel bis 3 Gramm 20m weit schmeißen und willst partout 'nen Stummel unter 1,80.
Das sollte jede kurze UL-Spinne packen. Kurz googlen:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelrute...nning-ultra-light-spin-angelrute.html?s=24388


----------



## Fyrdraca (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



sirwesley schrieb:


> wir nennt sich denn überhaupt diese art des angelns?
> I��
> 
> 
> ...




Das nennt sich:  AREA FISHING


----------



## Fyrdraca (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Und ich würde auch nicht unter 1,80m gehen.|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ich hab kein Plan von "Spoons" und professionelles Fischen irgend einer  Art mach ich erst recht nicht - aber unter 1,8m und UL fische ich die  Daiwa Presso Iprimi in 1,65m und 0,5-5g WG. Die Rute macht sich ganz gut  für die wirklich leichte Barschangelei unter Bäumen und im Gestrüpp wo  ich nicht wirklich viel Platz zum werfen hab. 
70m schaff ich damit auch auf keinen Fall - das halte ich aber auch für absolut unmöglich mit 'nem 3g Spinner 
Was muss die Rute denn können?


----------



## Fyrdraca (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was muss die Rute denn können?




Auch mal eine Dickere Forelle bändigen!|bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Am FoPu (wo der TE ja offenbar angeln will) würd ich einfach ne lange Spiro-Rute plus Spiro nehmen und den Miniblinker da dran fischen.

Bei richtig abgestimmtem Setup ballert das mega weit. DA sind dann 70 m erreichbare Wurfweite realistisch.

Mir persönlich wäre son Stummel ohne Spiro da viel zu kurzschmeißend bzw. nicht wirklich zielführend.

Kurze Ruten an verwachsenen Bächen auf Nahdistanz mit extrem gezielten Würfen, alles klar bzw. optimal.

Aber warum ums Verrecken an nem Forellenteich, an dem man normalerweise ungehindert ausholen kann und es oft viel mehr auf Weite als auf Präzision ankommt?

Wäre mal so gar nicht mein Ding. 

Stummel am FoPu eventuell, um eine nagelneu erworbene Kurz-Bachrute mal bereits vor dem konkreten Dschungel-Bacheinsatz rein zum Spaß auszuprobieren (z. B. bei akuter Ungeduld während der Forellenschonzeit am Bach).

Aber sicherlich nicht als Standard-Einrichtung.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Am FoPu würd ich einfach ne 3,60er-Spiro-Rute plus Spiro nehmen und den Blinker da dran fischen.
> 
> Bei richtig abgestimmtem Setup ballert das mega weit.
> 
> Mir persönlich wäre son Stummel da viel zu kurzschmeißend bzw. nicht wirklich zielführend.



Weiß man, wie groß diese Teiche sind?


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Unter 1,80 ist m.E. totaler Quatsch für einen Forellensee.  
LRF nennt sich das. 
Kauf Dir ne Majorcraft Finetail 622L in 5,1 , 5,6 oder 6,2 ft. 
Dann hast Du genau das was Du suchst, ob das für das Gewässer optimal ist, solltest Du ja wissen. Dann bist Du auch da, wo Du sein möchtest, Experte :g

Vielleicht überlegst Du auch erst nochmal, ob Du überhaupt weißt wovon Du redest, bzw. ob Du überhaupt weißt, was Du fragen willst. 


Die Spiro-werfer kommen bei uns am See definitiv und verglichenermaßen nicht weiter, als ich mit meiner MC. 

Und Tschöööö

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ich bin auch mal raus hier. Im Endeffekt ärgere ich mich schon wieder über mich selbst, überhaupt was geschrieben zu haben. 

Werde ich zukünftig allgemein noch weiter einschränken.


----------



## Fyrdraca (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal raus hier. Im Endeffekt ärgere ich mich schon wieder, überhaupt was geschrieben zu haben.
> 
> Werde ich zukünftig noch weiter einschränken.




Der TE hat gezielt nach einer kurzen Rute fürs UL Angeln gefragt und nicht einer Sbiro rute! Ich denke er weiß was er sucht, und das ist keine SBIRO Rute. Da brauchst du dicht dann nicht ärgern wenn du vorbei an der Frage bist.


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Fyrdraca schrieb:


> Der TE hat gezielt nach einer kurzen Rute fürs UL Angeln gefragt und nicht einer Sbiro rute! Ich denke er weiß was er sucht, und das ist keine SBIRO Rute. Da brauchst du dicht dann nicht ärgern wenn du vorbei an der Frage bist.



Ich glaube eher, Ihr beide seid son bishen vom Padd ab 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Bobster (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ich bin begeistert #h
 Erst wusste ich nicht worum es überhaupt geht 
 und am Ende des Tröts fällt mir auf das ich ja das
*"Spoonfishing" *schon jahrelang mit meiner 
 "Vollbekorkten-Hand aufgebauten-CTS-WG 1-5g-1,80cm langen......äääähhhhhh...


 O.K., ich bin dann mal ne Runde "EFFZETTEN"


----------



## ulfisch (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



SirWesley schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe mir vor Kurzem die DAIWA CORMORAN TX6 TROUT & PERCH 210CM 3-20G für das Angeln am Forellenteich geholt. Um kleine Spoons bis 3 Gr rauszufeuern ist das meine Meinung nach nicht die richtige Rute.
> 
> ...




Hi, was mucki im allgemeinen meinte sind, wie er schon sagte LightRockFisching-Ruten LRF, MIT Solid-Tip.
Schau mal hier http://www.artoffishing.co.uk/lure-fishing-rods&filter=126,123,3

oder hier
http://yamaga-blanks.com/product/lightgame/blucurrent/
Erwerbbar hier
http://jpangler.com/index.php/rod/yamaga-blanks/blue-current.html

Da hast du auch mal eine Beschreibung dabei oder eben bei Plat und co.


Ich würde auch eher 1,80m PLUS X nehmen, ausser Du bist wirklich durch Gebüsch ect. eingeschränkt.


Wobei Mucki ich die 50m+ auch nicht so ganz glauben mag, fische aber auch nicht unter 3,5Kg, komme mit meinen Ul/L Setups auch weiter als man manchmal so denkt aber die 50m+ knacke ich dann eher mit 3,00m+X Seabassruten und um die 15-25Gr Gr.(Metaljigs oder Stickbaits)


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> fische aber auch nicht unter 3,5Kg, komme mit meinen Ul/L Setups auch weiter als man manchmal so denkt aber die 50m+ knacke ich dann eher mit 3,00m+X Seabassruten und um die 15-25Gr Gr.(Metaljigs oder Stickbaits)



Naja, wenn Du nicht unter 3,5 KG fischt, ist das ja auch kein Wunder |supergri Nein, Spaß beiseite. Meine MC ist 2,41 cm lang. Das Wurfgewicht ist also insgesamt 6,5 Gramm ( inkl 3,0 gramm Vorschaltblei ) und 0,08 Stroft. Wurfgewicht Rute : 0,5 bis 5 gramm. 

Mal ne Gegenfrage : Benutzt denn irgendjemand von euch "auch" die 0,08 von Stroft ???? 

Seabass-Ruten ? Diese harten, sich fast überhaupt nicht aufladenden Ruten als Weitwurfrute ? Das sind doch die Ruten bei denen Anschlag und Landung auf dem Boot in derselben zehntel Sekunde stattfinden oder nicht ? Damit kann man auch nicht weit werfen. 

Ich will das mal diplomatisch umschreiben : Die meisten 0,08 - Schnüre anderer Hersteller sind ja in Wirklichkeit eher 0,20 mmm- Schnüre. 

Setzt jemand von Euch die 0,08 Stroft zum Distanz-Fischen ein ? 

Ich habe jedenfalls letzte Woche neben einem Spiro-Werfer gestanden. Er mit 3,60 Rute und 20 gramm und ich mit meiner Spinne. Mein Spinner ist noch einiger Meter weiter eingeschlagen fast zeitgleich als seine Spiro-Bombe. 

Aber wenn Ihr sagt, ihr kennt die Rute, die Aktion, die Schnur usw. und Euch sicher seit, , daß ich damit keine 50 meter rauskomme, dann ist das eben so  

Können wir uns denn jedenfalls auf 20 meter einigen, dann habe ich dem TE jedenfalls nichts falsches angeraten  

So, jetzt aber wirlich gute nacht und bis die Tage. 


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## SirWesley (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hi. 

danke für die vielen Antworten.  Ich wollte hier natürlich niemanden verärgern, sondern nur eine Frage konkret beantwortet haben. 

Von Sbiro, Ruten um die 3m und Wurfweiten über 20m waren nicht der Inhalt dieser Frage. 

Die Ruten die Fyrdraca genannt hat, treffen das was ich meine genau auf den Punkt. Die Ruten im Video von muckimors ebenso.  

Danke, 

Michael 

Ps: shice Autovervollständigung.


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

...

Ich werde die Tage meine Frau in 50 meter Entfernung aufstellen und sie anwerfen !!!! 

Und wenn Sie umfällt, dann stellt Ihr alle Euch für den Rest meines Lebens in meine Küche und macht mir Frühstück, Mittag und Abendbrot. .. Das sage ich Euch :q

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Fyrdraca (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, Ihr beide seid son bishen vom Padd ab
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Wenn du das so siehst?!?#d Hauptsache dir geht es gut!|bla:

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich werde die Tage meine Frau in 50 meter Entfernung aufstellen und sie anwerfen !!!!
> 
> ...



Nimms bitte nicht persönlich... und nein, mein Frühstück willst du sicher nicht...#d


----------



## Zitterfreak (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Guck dir mal die Herakles Area und Elisium Trout Area Serien an.
 Die Area gibt es in der leichtesten Version in einer Länge von 1,75m.

 Diese Ruten werden speziell für das Trout Area Spinnfischen, wie es in Italien seit einigen Jahren sehr beliebt ist, produziert.

 Preislich sind die Ruten sehr attraktiv.
 Die Area bewegt sich im Bereich um die 90€ und die Elisium bei ca. 125€. 

 Fische beide Serien und bin bestens zufrieden.

 Gute und günstige Löffel gibt es von der gleichen Firma und von Paladin.


----------



## buddah (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du nicht unter 3,5 KG fischt, ist das ja auch kein Wunder |supergri Nein, Spaß beiseite. Meine MC ist 2,41 cm lang. Das Wurfgewicht ist also insgesamt 6,5 Gramm ( inkl 3,0 gramm Vorschaltblei ) und 0,08 Stroft. Wurfgewicht Rute : 0,5 bis 5 gramm.
> 
> Mal ne Gegenfrage : Benutzt denn irgendjemand von euch "auch" die 0,08 von Stroft ????
> 
> ...



Du bist echt der Profi!!

Die Stroft R ist doch sowas von überholt ! 

Wenns es um max Würfweite geht gibt weit aus bessere Schnürre! 
Fängt bei Nanolif an, geht über Gliss hört bei der S oder 12 Braids auf! 
Aber das ist erst seit 5 Jahren so:c

Leider merkt man bei dir sehr schnell das deine Erfahrung wohl mehr Theorie ist -ich würde mich ja sowas nicht trauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

und spätestens ab hier setzt wieder persönliches anmachen aus und befolgen der Boardregeln bez. Nettiquette und Umgangston wieder ein.
Danke.


----------



## Muckimors (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ok, Tschuldigung, bleiben wir also sachlich !!!




buddah schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Profi!!
> 
> Die Stroft R ist doch sowas von überholt !
> 
> ...



Nanolif Berkley ???? 0,10 mm 125 m kosten da 17,89 Euro 
zum Vergleich : Stroft R04 kosten "nur" 100 m 78,90 Euro, also fast das 4-fache.  Vielleicht kennst Du die Serie R0...noch nicht. 
Gliss 150 m 0,10 mm kosten gerade mal 13,99 Euro |uhoh:

Vielleicht liest Du Dir mal die Testergebnisse unter www.stroft.de - Testergebnisse durch. 

Die Nanlif Berkley und auch Deine Gliss habe ich mir im Geschäft mal durch die Finger laufen lassen und sofort gemerkt, daß die 0,10 mm wohl eher tatsächliche 0,20 mm sind, was ja auch den sehr günstigen Preis rechtfertigt. Auch mit der Qualität absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit Stroft. 

Deine Berkley Nanofil kostet bei 0,06 mm 50 m 9,89 Euro. Die R01 100 m 133,52 Euro.  

Die sind im Vergleich zur R0....Serie Stroft nicht mal erwähnenswert wenn man mich fragt.   

Daher zum Thema Theorie und Trauen nochmal meine Gegenfrage : Hast Du die Stroft R0..Serie geangelt oder nicht ? Ich rede nicht von der R-Serie und auch nicht von der S-Serie. 

Ich kenne die Gliss, die Nanofil und die Stroft R0...und nach meiner "Erfahrung" sind die Gliss und Nanofil lachhaft im Vergleich zur R0...Serie, im Vergleich würde ich sie sogar als "peinlich" bezeichnen was die Schnurstärkeangabe angeht.   

Aber wenn Du sagst, lieber Buddha, daß ich für die R01 Stroft 250 m Spule für die ich 251,86 Euro zahle, eine um Welten bessere Schnur bei gleicher Menge für schlappe 49,95 Euro bekommen würde, somit also 201,91 Euro "umsonst" bezahlt habe, dann bedanke ich mich für "Deinen" tollen Tip #6

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hier gehts übrigens - nur falls sich jemand dran erinnert - um eine Rute fürs Spoonfishing...

Für eure Schnurprobleme könnt ihr ja gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen: 
Danke..


----------



## buddah (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Sicher, ich fisch nur noch die S von stroft auf meinen Bcs und auf den meisten Spinnings!  
Kennst du die?
Kennst du die 12 Braid von daiwa? 

Aber das Spiegel deinen  engen Horizont wieder - wenn es um maximale Wurfweite geht ist die R einfach viel zu rau!! 
Die Gliss ist ne billig Schnur die sehr schell ausgetauscht werden muss.
Sie Verschleißt sehr schnell.
Aber in puncto Weite ist sie top und eine echte Alternative zur S oder ähnlich hochpreisigen Schnüren!

Natürlich sehr schwer zu beurteilen wenn man nur eine überholte R kennt.

Ich bin auch raus!
Wir können aber gern in ein paar Jahren nochmal quatschen wenn du ein paar andere Schnüre durch hast.

Evtl knackst du ja die 100m mit ner glatten Schnur #6


----------



## Muckimors (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Ok, Chef....

Ich geh dann mal zu meinen Heimat-Threads !


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## SirWesley (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Penisvergleich? 

130,- Euro für 100m Schnur ist mal eine Ansage. Fängt man da besser?  Ich glaube kaum. Jeder wie er lustig ist. 

Michael


----------



## ulfisch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du nicht unter 3,5 KG fischt, ist das ja auch kein Wunder |supergri Nein, Spaß beiseite. Meine MC ist 2,41 cm lang. Das Wurfgewicht ist also insgesamt 6,5 Gramm ( inkl 3,0 gramm Vorschaltblei ) und 0,08 Stroft. Wurfgewicht Rute : 0,5 bis 5 gramm.
> 
> Mal ne Gegenfrage : Benutzt denn irgendjemand von euch "auch" die 0,08 von Stroft ????
> 
> ...



Die sind eher  regular, regular/fast bzw.Semiparabolisch ich finde schon, dass sie sich aufladen, 
wenn ich aber mit meiner 0-10Gr. Rute mit 1,75m :m fische, mit ner 0,17 Stroft GTM und kleinen Metalljigs um die 5 Gr. oder eben kleinen Stickbaits ist es schon erstaunlich wie weit die fliegen, sicher auch 30m, deswegen sind die geforderten 20m natürlich locker drinnen.

Auf meinen Seabassruten habe ich aber auch aktuell 8kG- 10Kg Schnüre, ja habe auch Stroft gefischt, finde das sich die nicht soviel nehmen zu Varivas Sunline ect..
Werde demnächst aber ne neue Schnur brauchen und werde mal der 5 KG Stroft ne Chance geben, da werden noch ein paar Meter dazukommen.



> Aber wenn Ihr sagt, ihr kennt die Rute, die Aktion, die Schnur usw. und Euch sicher seit, , daß ich damit keine 50 meter rauskomme, dann ist das eben so


Habe ich mit keinem Wort oder?

wenn ich sage 





> ...die 50m nicht so recht glauben mag


 meine ich Du hast mich halt neugierig gemacht.|wavey:

Grundsätzlich gibt es mehrere Wege auf Wurfweite zu kommen, durch Aufladung oder Hebel im besten Fall eine Mischung aus beidem.

Rein aus Interesse, wie viel Abstand hast Du zwischen Vorschaltblei und Spinner?


----------



## ulfisch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ok, Tschuldigung, bleiben wir also sachlich !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kaufts du die Stroft?
Die Typ R04, kostet bei Stroft 66,30 Euro für 100m,
die Typ R01 112,20 Euro für 100m.
Du meinst schon die Typ R01-R06


----------



## Muckimors (1. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Typ R04 66,30 Euro plust USt 19 Prozent = 78,90 Euro.   ( 100 m ) 
Typ R01 112,20 Euro plus USt 19 Prozent = 133,52 Euro. ( 100 m ) 
Das passt schon in meinem Fall. Die von dir genannten sind Endverbraucherpreise. 
Das stimmt was Du schreibst.  

So, ich habe das jetzt heute nochmals getestet auf freier Flur. 
Ich habe die R03 ( eine realistische 0,08 mm ) auf der Rolle und habe zugegebenermaßen 5 gramm Vorschaltblei und 
3,5 gramm Spinner - Gewicht und kam mit aller Kraft auf genau 43 m. 
Ab 5 darf man ja erst aufrunden , daher gebe ich mich geschlagen|supergri.

Ich bitte daher bezgl. der Falschinformation um Entschuldigung !

Für mich gefühlt, sind die 43 m aber schon 50 |supergri 

Ich bleibe aber bei der Üerzeugung, daß für Distanzwürfe keine Schnur so gut geeignet ist, wie die Stroft R0-Serie. 

Die Schnur R03 verwende ich auch ausschließlich für Weitwürfe auf Forellen, die ja gerne mittem im See an der Oberfläche dümpeln. Und mit dieser Schnur ist da sehr gutes Herankommen mit. Ansonsten ist mir die Schnur natürlich auch zu teuer. Insofern habe ich mit Dieser Schnur eindeutig mehr Fangerfolg als Kollegen, die ebenfalls mit Spinner und dicker Schnur fischen, weil ich es mit dieser extrem feinen Schnur schaffe, die Forellen anzuwerfen. Das hat ergo nichts mit Penisvergleich zu tun. Auch auf über 30 meter spüre ich den Schlag noch im handgelenk wenn eine Lachsforelle  oder größere Forelle zupackt auf microspinner. Und dieses Erlebnis möchte ich mir auf gar keinen Fall durch eine Spiro-montage  nehmen lassen. Und wer diese Schläge kennt, der wird das sicher absolut verstehen. 

Und jetzt laßt uns bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkehren, damit der Chef sich nicht wieder ärgern muß

Der Threadstarter meint m.E. Spoonfishing, im Sinne von sehr kleine Köder. Damit lehnt er an das im asiatischen Raum sehr beliebte LRF - Light Rock Fishing an.  Dort werden explizit Ruten für diesen Bereich hergestellt, die an Qualität, Leistungsvermögen und Preis für meine Begriffe hervorragend sind. Mich wundert ohnehin, daß der europäische Markt diese Lücke nicht bedient obwohl eine immense Nachfrage danach besteht. 

Mit dieser LRF-Methode macht das Angeln auf Raubfisch weitaus mehr Spaß.  Wenn ich an meiner MC ( 0,5 bis 5 gramm ) eine Lachsforelle drille von 40 - 50 cm, dann kann ich persönlich mir ein echtes Lachserlebnis in Norwegen sparen. Das gilt auch für Barsche und Zander. 

Seitdem ich mit dieser Methode fische, bleibt mein schweres Gerät fast immer zuhause, weils keinen Spaß mehr macht. Oder aber ich nehme eine Extra-Rute mit für sehr schweres Spinnfischen. Mit einer Allround-Spinn-Rute geht es bei mir defintiv nicht mehr. WEnn ich dann mal meine 50 gramm rute nehme um BBZ-Köder zu fischen, kriege ich schon fast immer ne Krise, weil ich denke ich habe ne Strassenlaterne in der Hand, so behäbig, schwer, starr..Außer die Erwartung auf einen großen Raubfisch macht mir daran gar nichts mehr Spaß. 

Meine nächste Rute soll z.B. die Majorcraft x-ride S792M oder T792M werden. 
Die S mit bis max. 5 gramm und Solid-Tip, die T792 mit max. 7 gramm Tubular. 
Die K.G.lights T802 fische ich zur Zeit auch ( bis 7 gramm ) und habe damit auch schon einen 90 Hecht gut landen können. Wer mit leichten Ködern fisch, der braucht keine Rute über 7 gramm Wurfgewicht m. Meinung nach. 
Vielleicht hilft dem Threadstarter das ja auch weiter - zumindest Richtungsweise. 

https://youtu.be/PqqT-f5rCdA




Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Grundula Gause (2. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Hi,

gibt es empfehlenswerte Geflochtene für Barsch in der Klasse 15-20 € / 100 m.?
Mir würden auch 20% weniger Wurfweite reichen.
Haltbar sollte die Schnur sein, also nichts in der Art wie Nano.. 



Muckimors schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/PqqT-f5rCdA



So holt sich der Döbel beim Zurücksetzen doch einen Sonnenbrand.
Die Jungs scheinen nicht informiert zu sein und wenig Ahnung vom Angeln zu haben, oder sie tun etwas, was sie zuvor noch nie oder selten getan haben, womit ich Zurücksetzen meine.

Petri


----------



## buddah (3. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Die Evo von Daiwa ist preislich überschaubar u. sehr glatt! 

Gute Schnur für kleines Geld!


----------



## Grundula Gause (3. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Meinst du die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid EVO?
War die nicht in den dünnen Stärken problematisch, was die Haltbarkeit oder irgendetwas anderes betrifft? Auch scheinen die dünnen Ausführungen wesentlich teurer zu sein.
Mir würde auch eine 4-fach Geflochtene reichen.
Gibt es die WFT auch in so dünnen Stärken oder fällt die zu dick aus?


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Die Evo geht schon.... Du kannst auch die 8-fach geflochtene von PowerPro nehmen. 0,10er oder 0,12er Schnur in der Tragkraftklasse 6-10kg. Kommt auf dein Equipment und dein Gewässer an. Da sind viele Schnüre ausreichend. Abraten würde ich selbst nur von der Nanofile und der Fireline.

Ansonsten ist das hier OT.


----------



## einsamergrinser (4. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ok, daß war unverständlich geschrieben. Ich meine einen 1-Aglia-Mepps und vorgeschaltet 3 gramm Gewicht. Auf jeden fall komme ich damit weiter als 50 meter wenn ich richtig durchziehe. Vielleicht zieht Ihr Eure Ruten nicht brutal genug durch. Die Majorcraft ruten kosten um die 150 - 170 Euro.
> 
> ...


Ich zieh meine Daiwa voll durch und sie kostet 500,-€ [emoji33] 
Schnur ist daiwa 0.10ner 12braight morethan
Der spro teppan ist kein Metallblinker, fliegt wie eine [emoji573] da kommt kein spinner hin.



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Maxthecat (6. November 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute für Spoonfishing?*

Moin !
Angefixt von diesem Thread habe ich mir denn diese UL - Rute gekauft ! https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Major-Craft-Firstcast-Light-Game-FCS-S762UL

Preislich OK ,optisch schöne , leichte und feine UL -Barsch- Forellenrute WG .04- 5,0 gr. . Also mit kleinem Spinner kein Problem auf 20 m und auf mehr Meter zu kommen ganz kleines Bullet mit auf die Schnur  .


----------

